# Ciabatta



## maws (Feb 1, 2004)

Hi All - Last weekend I posted (or thought I had) a new topic. On reviewing this site I can find no trace thereof. I was probably in my usual ruch and pressed the wrong key.
So here goes again: to all the lovely bread experts (I recall a new member signing in recently) a request: what is the secret of a truly great Italian ciabatta? I know the dough has to be slacker and olive oil added. But what else leads to a chewy crust, soft inside with large holes?
I am sure someone can help.
Kind regards
Maws


----------

